# January/ February 2023 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A thread for everybody going through treatment in January and February 2023.

goodluck.

Sharry xx


----------



## Zeddie

Thanks for setting up the thread 

I'm about to do an endometrial scratch (January) and then an FET (February). It's our last frozen embryo and no more funds for further collections, so a lot of pressure. Have been cautious throughout the treatments, trying to switch to optimism now!


----------



## Ellikins93

First time posting Hi!!!

Booked in for an Endo scratch on the 16th then hopefully have our last embryo ( of this cycle) transfered early Feb! We are lucky to still have another 2 full rounds through NHS but just sh*ting ourselves!

Going for optimistic approach too!!


----------



## Frosty2022

Hi is anyone planning to go to IB Alicante Jan- March, please?
We had our 1st skype consultation.
Would be nice to find IB buddies.
Thanks


----------



## Xleanne2014x

Hi everyone , 
Happy New Year 🥳 
I’m due to have a frozen embryo transfer next month when the witch arrives . I have had one since egg retrieval which was done on the 14th December but isn’t classed as a normal AF. 
we retrieved 19 eggs 13 matured 9 fertilised well 7 made it to freezing all blastocysts 3AA hatching blastocyst 1BA hatching blastocyst 1 BB expanding blastocyst. The other 2 were a little slower than the others only scoring a 2 on the care maps but we’re hatching blastocyst AA and an expanding AB. Fingers crossed next month we will have one all tucked up implanting 😄 ! 
I feel this is the right way to do it , getting my body ready and flushing the medication out of my system before jumping into a fresh transfer before my body has fully healed from everything else . But it does feel like a wait 😂 . I have been through it before tho with my son , he is a frozen embryo transfer from the exact same clinic 🥰 he is now 7 years old ,fingers crossed we can give him a sibling this year !! 
is anyone else roughly at the same stage ? Good everyone is getting on well 🥰 sending positive vibes to you all !! 
leanne x


----------



## StephMcC

Hi everyone! Doing a FET soon, currently waiting for my surge over the next couple of days and fingers crossed transfer next week. Hoping this is 4th time lucky for us! Also going to be my first time going the whole hog with various meds to support so hoping it all goes well. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## PDream1980

StephMcC said:


> Hi everyone! Doing a FET soon, currently waiting for my surge over the next couple of days and fingers crossed transfer next week. Hoping this is 4th time lucky for us! Also going to be my first time going the whole hog with various meds to support so hoping it all goes well. Best of luck to everyone!


Good luck Steph ! Do you mean a surge as in a lh surge so in essence you’re doing a natural cycle for your fet ? I don’t understand why some do medicated fet and what I think sounds like you’re doing . Do you know why ? Z


----------



## StephMcC

PDream1980 said:


> Good luck Steph ! Do you mean a surge as in a lh surge so in essence you’re doing a natural cycle for your fet ? I don’t understand why some do medicated fet and what I think sounds like you’re doing . Do you know why ? Z


Yes that's right, I do unmedicated natural cycles for frozen transfers. I'm lucky that my cycle is regular and I've not had a problem with ovulation before so I have a scan after my surge and then transfer 5 days later. I didn't respond well to the cycle interference on my first egg collection so I've gone the natural route since. However, I'm on transfer 4 and if I miscarry again this time we might try medicated cycle so that every single thing can be controlled/predicted.


----------



## Cad1

Hi we are waiting to start out first ivf cycle and would be grateful for some tips and any success stories of ivf cycles with low amh
21 says into this cycle we have been told to take norethisteone but unsure for how long and then a baseline scan a few days after coming off these and then we can start treatment
Thanks


----------



## LJ79

Hi everyone, hope you don’t mind me joining this group. I’ve watched these groups for a long time now throughout my previous transfers but never added anything until now. I usually comment on the IB thread. 
I’m going to be transferring approx 25th Jan , all being well on whether I respond to this protocol as I’ve not been on these meds/injections before. I’m using donor eggs due to premature ovarian failure. I’ve been on this long process for over 8 years now. I’ve had 2 unsuccessful iui’s in this country and then moved to Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante to start ICSI with donor eggs. I’m on the guarantee programme but I’ve had 7 embryos transferred within 6 transfers and I’ve never had a positive test. I’m going to be transferring my last embryo so I’m feeling a lot more pressure this time. So @Frosty2022 I’m a little IB buddy 😊 Wishing everyone all the luck in the world and let’s hope it’s our turn soon 🍀❤ xx


----------



## PDream1980

LJ79 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you don’t mind me joining this group. I’ve watched these groups for a long time now throughout my previous transfers but never added anything until now. I usually comment on the IB thread.
> I’m going to be transferring approx 25th Jan , all being well on whether I respond to this protocol as I’ve not been on these meds/injections before. I’m using donor eggs due to premature ovarian failure. I’ve been on this long process for over 8 years now. I’ve had 2 unsuccessful iui’s in this country and then moved to Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante to start ICSI with donor eggs. I’m on the guarantee programme but I’ve had 7 embryos transferred within 6 transfers and I’ve never had a positive test. I’m going to be transferring my last embryo so I’m feeling a lot more pressure this time. So @Frosty2022 I’m a little IB buddy 😊 Wishing everyone all the luck in the world and let’s hope it’s our turn soon 🍀❤ xx


That’s been a hard road . I’ve also started with donor egg . I had an own egg transfer in September but that failed . 

I really do wish you all the luck in the world on this one for you , I really do x


----------



## Frosty2022

LJ79 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you don’t mind me joining this group. I’ve watched these groups for a long time now throughout my previous transfers but never added anything until now. I usually comment on the IB thread.
> I’m going to be transferring approx 25th Jan , all being well on whether I respond to this protocol as I’ve not been on these meds/injections before. I’m using donor eggs due to premature ovarian failure. I’ve been on this long process for over 8 years now. I’ve had 2 unsuccessful iui’s in this country and then moved to Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante to start ICSI with donor eggs. I’m on the guarantee programme but I’ve had 7 embryos transferred within 6 transfers and I’ve never had a positive test. I’m going to be transferring my last embryo so I’m feeling a lot more pressure this time. So @Frosty2022 I’m a little IB buddy 😊 Wishing everyone all the luck in the world and let’s hope it’s our turn soon 🍀❤ xx


Hi there! 
I wish you all the best! 
I don’t think I will be able to get to IB in Jan, more optimistic about Feb/March due to house move.
What meds you are on? 
How they are explaining your infertility?
Who is your doctor?
Xx


----------



## LJ79

PDream1980 said:


> That’s been a hard road . I’ve also started with donor egg . I had an own egg transfer in September but that failed .
> 
> I really do wish you all the luck in the world on this one for you , I really do x


Thank you so much @PDream1980 thats really kind and of course, the same to you. Where are you currently with your thoughts and plans? When are you planning a transfer with donor eggs? Xx


----------



## PDream1980

Well I have a cyst which was creating a lot of estrogen so I have been cancelled on the last couple of attempts. I am waiting for af to then hopefully get a transfer this month but my cycles are very irregular now . I’m On day 37 now. Last one was 52 days.

I will Be having two out back in if they thaw okay . I only have two that made it to day five so they froze them in the same vial x


----------



## LJ79

Frosty2022 said:


> Hi there!
> I wish you all the best!
> I don’t think I will be able to get to IB in Jan, more optimistic about Feb/March due to house move.
> What meds you are on?
> How they are explaining your infertility?
> Who is your doctor?
> Xx


Thanks @Frosty2022 I hope the time flies for you so you can get out to IB as soon as possible. Good luck with your house move! 
On this protocol, I was on femoston since July then my pre treatment cycle was like my previous cycles of patches, Progynova and cyclogest and I’ve been on Hydroxychloroquine since beginning of Dec. I’m now taking aspirin, Dexamethasone until the 15th then prednisolone and I’m on Tinziparin injections in the morning then Bemfola injections in the evening. I’m still taking probiotics for my microbiome and I’ll be starting cyclogest pessaries and lubion injections when the clinic tell me. I may need to take Ovitrelle too but I’m not sure yet. I have my 2nd scan on Wed to see if my lining has changed from Friday 🤞🏻
I was told when I was 35/36yrs at 2 fertility clinics here that I had low ovarian reserve and wouldn’t achieve a pregnancy with my own eggs so I researched clinics, came across IB as they had a low ovarian reserve unit and I told my Co-parent that if they tell me the same then I’ll believe them and they did but it’s still a bitter hard pill to swallow at times. I’m 43 now, I’ll be 44 in the summer but the desire to have a family using donor eggs is stronger than closing the door on my own genetics! My Dr is Dr Moliner. I really like her and still trust and rate her, even if this last embryo doesn’t work. I just don’t know what the next steps will be.


----------



## LJ79

PDream1980 said:


> Well I have a cyst which was creating a lot of estrogen so I have been cancelled on the last couple of attempts. I am waiting for af to then hopefully get a transfer this month but my cycles are very irregular now . I’m On day 37 now. Last one was 52 days.
> 
> I will Be having two out back in if they thaw okay . I only have two that made it to day five so they froze them in the same vial x


I had a cyst removed in July over in Spain. It was just full of fluid. They never had any issues previously but after so many failures, they thought it best to remove it anyway. My cycles were also extremely irregular. At one point, I waited 8 months before I told the clinic to start me off on the meds and that was in 2018 and I’ve been on meds constantly since then even during the pandemic so I’ve no idea if I’m through the menopause yet or not! It’s the waiting that’s the worst part isn’t it? I really hope you get your period soon then so you can get going 🤞🏻 xx


----------



## Frosty2022

LJ79 said:


> Thanks @Frosty2022 I hope the time flies for you so you can get out to IB as soon as possible. Good luck with your house move!
> On this protocol, I was on femoston since July then my pre treatment cycle was like my previous cycles of patches, Progynova and cyclogest and I’ve been on Hydroxychloroquine since beginning of Dec. I’m now taking aspirin, Dexamethasone until the 15th then prednisolone and I’m on Tinziparin injections in the morning then Bemfola injections in the evening. I’m still taking probiotics for my microbiome and I’ll be starting cyclogest pessaries and lubion injections when the clinic tell me. I may need to take Ovitrelle too but I’m not sure yet. I have my 2nd scan on Wed to see if my lining has changed from Friday 🤞🏻
> I was told when I was 35/36yrs at 2 fertility clinics here that I had low ovarian reserve and wouldn’t achieve a pregnancy with my own eggs so I researched clinics, came across IB as they had a low ovarian reserve unit and I told my Co-parent that if they tell me the same then I’ll believe them and they did but it’s still a bitter hard pill to swallow at times. I’m 43 now, I’ll be 44 in the summer but the desire to have a family using donor eggs is stronger than closing the door on my own genetics! My Dr is Dr Moliner. I really like her and still trust and rate her, even if this last embryo doesn’t work. I just don’t know what the next steps will be.


O wow! Holly ****… you been through a lot! 
My periods are regular 26-28 days, but funny enough every clinic wants me on medicated cycle, so they don’t care about my monthly ovulation ( which I also have) or regular periods.
My doctor is Dr. Castillo ( I heard a lot good about him, I really wanted him). We are been offered other doctor but swapped to Dr. Castillo 
I am 41, Will be 42 in March… our time is running out…It will be my 4th attempt. I was pregnant 1st time in my life on our 3d attempt in July last year, but miscarried our baby on week 8 ( was 🧬 healthy embryo).
Dr. Castillo wants us to do 3D and contractility scan, also microbiome IB gen RIG and blood tests, some tests for my hubby ( FISH, TUNEL).
Have you done anything like that? 
To be accepted for guaranteed program we need their medical committee approval.
I am so worried will we pass all these tests? 
I wish you your baby sticks well for all 9 months! 
P. s my husband not believing that they give their customers their money back if they can’t make a couple pregnant… what do you think?
Thanks for your shared info.
I don’t know where people are staying… while they having their tx/ procedures?Any recommendations please?


----------

